# Arabian in need of a home in Florida



## garyo (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry if this shouldn't be in this forum but...One of the cashiers at Tractor Supply stopped us again today (I'm starting to think there is something written on our foreheads that we can't see). Apparently a friend of hers bought a registered Arabian stallion (Big horse) out of compassion. When he was very thin and hungry he was very mellow. Now he is fat and sassy. The cashier showed me a copy of his registration papers and said his Grandpa was a big deal. I know NOTHING about Arabians. He is registered as a bay but the cashier said he has some paint markings. Anyway, he is broke to ride but the girl who has him is not up to the challenge as she is a novice rider. He has a few bad habits like nipping and needs a firm kind hand. He is on the small size according to the cashier (around 15 hands). Thought maybe one of you who ride the big guys and live in Florida might be interested. He IS being cared for just not disciplined or ridden.

Ruth


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 8, 2008)

Ruth, can you pm me some information on how someone would get more information and in communication regarding this stallion. I am a member of a few arabian sights and can certainly help spread the word but if someone asks for who they can communicate with - like an email addy of the person who owns him that would be great. Can you find out for me who the sire and dam are? There are quite a few arabian breeders in Florida and depending on this guy's pedigree and his trainability, etc. perhaps your friend should have him gelded and get him trained for herself. Let me know if I can be of help


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 11, 2008)

Have you tried contacting VerticalLimit here on the forum? She may be able to advise. I think she is in FL.


----------

